# First pistol purchase .40?



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello i am new to this, shopping around for a home/self defense handgun. I am open to all and any suggestions. I own a .17 rimfire varment gun and have shot .22 pistols and other rifles in the past. I am considering a more serious pistol due to the increased crime rate and general shooting range interests. I have been browsing and have been considering a .40, .38, or a 9mm. From my reading I would like a 40. Due to power and not too expensive ammo.

Guns that have caught my eye (no particular order):

1. Springfield XDM .40 

2. Glock 23 or 27 

3. Kahr p40 .40 or tp40

4. Steyr M40-A1 .40

5. Walther p99 .40 

Has anyone used or have suggestions of these guns or othwr suggestions to guns that are similar?
Thanks for your time to help me shop around!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Many will disagree, but I would suggest getting a 9mm over the .40. I've seen many a new shooter get a .40 (and no instruction) end up developing horrible flinching issues. Get the 9mm, get some training, doesn't have to be ninja academy stuff, but a local class at the range etc. is a good start. All your major service calibers (9mm, .40, .45 etc.) perform pretty darn close to one another when using modern jacked hollow points of reputable manufacture.


----------



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I would consider a 9mm also, I'm just looking for a few guns to go test shoot. Any suggestions for a good 9mm also? I have a main interest in .40s and 9mm from $400- $900. I'm stuck because the more I look the more guns I find that seem exceptional for what I need. I don't want to up and buy a gun because its pretty or get one that is a waiste of money etc. I want a good solid life-time gun for the range, defense, and possible CC in the future. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

You can get a SIG P239 or P229 in 9mm for under $900.00. They are about as trouble free as a combat handgun gets.


----------



## COEBAM (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you live close to a range that rents guns to try? What everything really boils down to is you. The gun has to feel good in your hands. The trigger has to feel right for you. You have to be able to accurately shoot the firearm. As said above the .40 kicks a little, I prefer the 9mm over .40 (personal preference). If you practice with it (correctly with some training) you will become a great shot. I can say Glock and someone else will say sig, spingfiled, ruger, whatever. There are tons of manufacturers that make quality firearms. You have to find what works for you. I will be happy to discuss my preferences with you if you wish. 

Good Luck!


----------



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

I think there are a few shops nearby I'm checking into it if they will allow me to rent them or not. I will be going to them here soon. I imagine they do, I live in west virginia there are usually guns of all sorts here Haha. I was trying to narrow the search down to which guns to ask to look at and rent. I dont want to rent a gun if it isn't worth the time. Any suggestions on common well made .40s or 9mm to ask for or look into? At an uneducated look, the pistols above especially the Steyr and the Springfield catch my eye. Anyone have any dealings with them or opinions?


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

I purchased a Kahr CM 9 for $399. I believe for the money it is very good firearm. Shooting 9 mm is less than 40. I use 124 Gold Dot +p short barrel ammo for self defense which is more than enough power to stop a bad guy. The Kahr is just slighty larger than a 380 and the best part is the trigger is the safety. I felt if I need a gun for self defense I don't want t worry about a safety or a hammer.

Good Luck,

Russ


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

glock 23 or 27. i have used the 27 extensively as it is my carry gun. 23 is the same thing only a little bigger and heavier.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Just like coebam is telling you,Rent if you can. So you know what is best for you. There is a lot of nice pistols out there,And we all can say get this one,no get this one,no get this one. Now with a rifle we can say that,But a pistol we can not. As for me,:smt007My ccw is a g27 with, Trijicon night sights. Trijicon come with a 12 years warranty.

Now like my wife,All the pistols she has shot. The one that she can shoot like a lady pro lol. Is the walther pk380. And that was her 15th pistol she test fried. So you just don't know in tell you go out their. And fire fire fire many pistols to know what works for you. PS---:smt115 If none work good for you.Get this Serbu Super Shorty 12 GA 6.5" barrel Shotgun. The SUPER-SHORTY 12-gauge shotgun :smt1097 Good luck And have fun.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The .40 S&W is fine for experienced shooters with a good combat grip. However, I know of several cases where new to handgun shooters bought the .40's and tried to shoot them one handed or with a 'cup-and-saucer' type two hand grip, and complained about muzzle flip. One person I know actually cut himself badly with the slide because he failed to control the gun.

I avoided the .40 for a long time, because of all these stories, and the fact that a .45 ACP delivers approximately the same terminal results, and is quite pleasant to shoot. But I made a great trade for a Kahr K-40 and found that I actually liked it. There is no really noticeable muzzle flip with a proper grip.

So, I say if you are still learning to shoot handguns, you will likely enjoy the 9mm more, and you can load it with ammo that gives up very little, if anything, to the .40 S&W. If you are an experienced shooter with good fundamentals, buy whatever you want.


----------



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

To me the 9mm seems to be a smart choice for the ammo prices and getting more used to firing pistols. So far, for an uneducated guess the smart buy seems to be the Springfield XDM. For the price and quality. I was looking at the .40 cal at first but I notice they offer a 9mm. Does anyone know anything bad about these guns? I can't seem to find any bad feedback about them, could be a good thing haha. I don't need the best or craziest gun but a well rounded gun for protection and range time -I want to try and find the best gun for me.
Any good 9mm sugestions? Thanks again


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I like my XDM, it's been a reliable gun so far, a little big for carry but a great house/range gun.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hold acouple to see what you like, the best you have picked out IMO are the Springfield XD and Glock, the grip angles are going to be different so that will be the determinant factor. I would stay away from Kahr for now if I were you as Glock and XD are known for their reliability and are the best entry level pistols IMO

Just bought a Px4 Beretta today for 449 used, saw a new one for 499.00 plus you get a free holster if you buy a new one at sheels, was equal to the XDs and Glock plus its def more comfortable then both


----------



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

How about that beretta?? Do you like it? Is that the called the "storm"? I hear awesome things. that was one I have marked in the buyers catalog, it was listed as much more than that. Good to hear!


----------



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

P.s. jakeleinen, 9mm or .40?

And thank you vamarine that info helps Im mainly considering a gun for the house and the range. CCW in the near future maybe, I want to get a little more experience before I jump into that.

Keep up the posts they are helping thanks everyone!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I personally own only 9mm because they are cheap to shoot, and I shoot lots of bullets. I also do not believe in the 9mm vs .40 thing. 9mm is just as good as .40 my opinion. .40 feels good to shoot, but I like extra capacity and cheap ammunition better. I do need a .40 eventually but I will probably have a .45 before I get a .40.

Go with your gut, .40 isnt that much more expensive, but I love 9mm and dont make the reason you choose .40 over 9mm because of more "stopping power" its not really true (less your shooting at vehicles)


----------



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah the 9mm seems like a very smart choice. I plan on going to the range to test to see which feels good or not. I have also been reading about the S&W VTAC and it seems like a really nice gun, anybody have experiences with them? it comes in a wide range of calibers.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Look at the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money. They are available in 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP.


----------



## Peaches (Aug 7, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Many will disagree, but I would suggest getting a 9mm over the .40. I've seen many a new shooter get a .40 (and no instruction) end up developing horrible flinching issues. Get the 9mm, get some training, doesn't have to be ninja academy stuff, but a local class at the range etc. is a good start. All your major service calibers (9mm, .40, .45 etc.) perform pretty darn close to one another when using modern jacked hollow points of reputable manufacture.


I wholeheartedly agree with VAMarine. I have a Glock 23 and I love it, however it was not my first firearm. Go with the 9mm, carry that awhile then you can either keep the 9mm or trade it in on the .40.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay, when I shoot a .45 I can feel every step in the cycle. I feel it hitbottom, I feel it pick up and chamber a new round, then I feel it hit the battery end, dip below the target and come back up. With a .40 it's a sudden explosion and the gun is ready to fire again. Now, I compete with .40--I like that. I have hundreds of thouseands of rounds downrange with it. But I wouldn't advise you to start there. It isn't that the recoil is harsh--it isn't. It's sudden. As JD said, if you don't have a flinch when you start with a .40, you'll have one after the first mag. <g>

If you just have to have a .40, the HK USP is one of the softest recoiling versions that I've ever shot. The GLOCK 22 is next. For the LOVE OF GOD Don't do a GLOCK 27.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Many will disagree, but I would suggest getting a 9mm over the .40. I've seen many a new shooter get a .40 (and no instruction) end up developing horrible flinching issues. Get the 9mm, get some training, doesn't have to be ninja academy stuff, but a local class at the range etc. is a good start. All your major service calibers (9mm, .40, .45 etc.) perform pretty darn close to one another when using modern jacked hollow points of reputable manufacture.


I agree. The 9mm, with the right bullet, will get you through the night just fine. The .40 S&W had a sharp recoil like a 9mm, but lets just say "harder"? I've shot both and I am able to hit the target better with a 9mm than a .40. JMHO.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

.40 Good. I shoot it adequate enough. :smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The *Kahr* is* not *a gun to avoid actually it is one to strongly consider. Especially the one previously mentioned the CW9. A fine weapon and very very well built. It is more of a carry weapon then home defense but mine does on occasion sit on my night stand if I am to tired to put it away at the end of the day and get out my CZ. The* CZ 75B *or the* CZ P-01 *are both superb 9 or .40 handguns that are as reliable as any gun made as accurate as can be and a joy to own and shoot. These guns are worth your consideration. I am a fan of CZ and have more then one of them. One has well over 8,000 rounds through it and the otheres have in the 1,000's through each of them. I own a wide variety of hand guns and many of the major brands are represnted in my safe. If I were forced to only keep one gun and let all the others go i would keep the CZ P-01. It is a home defense gun that you can shoot confidently at targets with and is still a size that with a good holster can be very comfortably carried. Look into the CZ you will be very happy you did.

RCG


----------



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for all of the posts!

I have decided on the 9mm to start. It's the cheapest and the way they are making the hollow point ammo like the federal hydra shoks and the winchester pdx1 ammo it looks like you can take down a bad guy very easily. I have bought and read many magazines and read forums and I have narrowed it down to a few guns. I really like the Glock 19 it has really stood out to me. I know people that have owned them and love them. I would not know to try to get the 19 or the 19c. I hear the 19c has less recoil but the blow off from it makes it harder to use in a low light situation. I also hear that the compensated version is not necessary for such a small round. I also hear the 'c' is the way to go. Any input?? The berreta px4 subcompact seems very nice and the steyr c9 a1 looks like a great gun but no one has them, are they worth trying to get? Overall not to be typical, but the glock 19 seems to stand out. 
Any more ideas? Comments? Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Avoid the "C" for starters, get a good basic gun, work good basic pistol skills, venture into other waters once you learn to swim. You really don't need the compensated gun running standard velocity cartridges of 9mm, if one were mandated to carry +P+ for duty etc., a "C" model might be beneficial but I know that some have issues coping with the additional flash when shooting in-doors where the flash will be more pronounced and that can hamper follow through. 

Again, once you have the fundamentals down, you may want to give it a try, but a standard 19 is a fine pistol.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe it because I like Glocks. But a 3rd Generation Glock 19 would be a very good choice. 

No break in period needed. Have a good record for reliability too. Glock mags are reasonably priced. Lot's of aftermarket parts and accesories are available for them.

I recall reading in a gun mag of a trainer. And he said students that had very little experience, performed the best with Glocks over other handguns that were also offered.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I rely on my Taurus PT140, over 1K through it and it hits the mark. It's proved to be reliable.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

You asked about experience with Springfield in an earlier post. Not a first hand experience, but I have read a lot of positive comments about their support and handling of issues and repairs on the few occasions that they have come up. I also noticed mention of the px4 storm in this thread. I tried a friend's px4 in .40 and was really impressed with it. It shot well and felt solid in the hands. 

You may find a lot of recommendations to go with Taurus, but I would recommend staying away from them. The quality seems hit or miss. 

Both my wife and I have had good experience with Glocks. The polymer frame, though, gives them a little more snap to the recoil. Don't think it will be a problem, though. 9mm is a good choice. It will certainly get the job done in an SD situation and is probably the most common round making it easier to obtain and less expensive.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

If you are considering as much as nine bills I would take a look at the Sig P229 since this pistol was designed for the .40 cal. I bought a CPO 229 several years ago and have been well pleased with it. The CPO stands for certified pre owned . These are pistols that sig has taken back in on trade ins and they go thru them with a fine tooth comeb and fix anything that needs fixing. Many of them you cannot tell from new. Outside of that they are dead accurate. anyway welcome aboard and good luck on your choice. All the pistols you have mentioned are good choices though.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd go with what JD said, except for the flash issue. It just isn't enough to warrant discounting the gun--look at it this way; assuming you have your night vision dialled in, why in God's name are you firing in the dark? Don't you need to ID the target? Won't a flashlight do more to wreck your night vision than that .06 second orange flash? So--I discount flash as a problem--you'll have other issues. The puff of gas may be disconcerting if fired from retention--here again in a critical dynamic incident you probably won't notice it.

If you want the "C", get it. I think it's silly in a 9mm, but if that's what you want, go for it.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

I'd echo the advice of choosing a 9mm as a first larger caliber handgun, the ammo is readily available at a much lower cost than say, .40 S&W or .45ACP. It's quite easy to find 9mm at around $10.00 a box of 50 ball ammo. You mention a Springfield as a possible choice for you, I've got an XD in 9mm and love the pistol, you can find them for around $400.00. Good pistol, accurate as all get out and they eat most every kind of ammo. I'd consider a .40 S&W after gaining some experience in handling a pistol, I've got an old police Glock 22, usually available for less than $400.00. They'll have some holster wear on them, if appearance is an issue for you, you'll likely prefer buying new.

Myself, my usual carry gun is a Ruger SR-9C, a shorter barreled model of the SR-9. Quite accurate, and easily concealed. Good little pistol. 

And I'd also agree, a compensated model in 9mm isn't necessary, the recoil of a 9mm isn't enough to warrant the extra cost. If you're thinking recoil will be an issue, get an all steel model pistol, a polymer framed pistol has much more "felt" recoil than a steel framed one.

Good luck, and remember, do as much practice as you can afford. Honing your skills is more important in my opinion than buying an expensive pistol, and not being able to afford practice ammo. Get the best quality pistol you can afford and still have money left to buy ammo, and pay range fees.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I too would suggest a 9 mm over a .40 cal. For all the many reasons stated above.

I'd suggest you look at a used Sig Sauer P226 or used Sig P229. They are excellent guns.

Here is a Sig Sauer P226 Swiss Police Trade in - cost $400










Here is a Seagoville Texas Police trade in - in .40 cal - $400










I'd rather own a used high quality gun, than a new lower quality gun.

If you must have "new" - I'd buy a new Sig P2022 in 9 mm - again a excellent gun.


----------



## murphy12 (Oct 1, 2011)

I went with a 9mm as a 'first' gun-used to shoot a lot, but got away from it for a time. I chose an XDm with 4.5" barrel. I tried a Glock, but the XDm felt much better in hand. I will get the same gun in .45 fairly soon. Haven't shot a .40, but I hear it's a handful to learn with.


----------



## Snarfblat (Nov 1, 2011)

Get the Glock 22 4 Gen (.40) and buy the extra aftermarket 9 mm barrel that is built for this model gun for $150+/- and have the capability of shooting either round. Enjoy the benefits of practicing with cheaper ammo and avoid developing the "flinch" and switch out to the .40 for home defense.


----------



## Sweet (Jul 8, 2012)

I like the 9mm less recoil, easier on shooter and gun, cheaper ammo and magazines HOLD MORE AMMO. I have the Glocks 17,19,26, CZ75B & CZ75 SP-01, Kahr CW9. All are great guns. Also like the looks of the M&P9. If I could only keep 2 it would be the CZ75B and the Glock 26, the G26 because of its ease to carry, real accurate for the size and you can use 10,12,15,17,33 round magazines. There's $3000 worth of guns spend $1000 and have the best 2, use my experience and save $2000. 9mm you can get some real hot, hollow points to carry or for home defense.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I bought a Xdm 9mm because I liked the feel and have been very happy with it. I would recommend it as a first gun but I strongly suggest the Xdm 9mm compact. If you decide later to carry it is very manageable. Some people worry about printing depending on belt, holster and build it may not be an issue. If it does print and someone asks what's under your shirt just tell them its a colostomy bag, they won't ask again.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

To echo everyone else -- get a 9mm. Get a full size or mid size pistol. Glock, Sig, Springfield XDm, etc. Go to the range, get comfortable, safe, and competent, with your pistol -- then you might want to explore the wide world of other calibers.

40 is nice, but a lot more of a SLAP! Perhaps the next pistol will be a 1911 in 45 ACP -- classic round with more of a PUSH than the sharp SLAP of the 40 or 357 Sig.

Maybe rent some different guns at the range (if you can) -- it just might help you make up your mind.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep, I started with a 9mm then moved up to .45 later and I love the .45 ACP. The Ruger SR9 is an excellent pistol for both experienced shooters and beginners.


----------

